# DC step on bindings 2020



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> https://whitelines.com/snowboard-ge...tep-on-with-dc-shoes.html#i1I0gHZKzRGtQDw6.41
> 
> DC onboard with the step Ons!
> 
> ...


Same here with burton boot fit and ruled out their stepon system as a result. DC licensing the tech will open the doors to a wider audience. Personally been a fan of DC since they first started making snowboard boots.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

RIDERUK said:


> Weird that they’ve not included anything on their catalog.



Available Fall 2020 onwards, I'm assuming 2020/2021 season.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

jstar said:


> Available Fall 2020 onwards, I'm assuming 2020/2021 season.


oh damn! you're right. thats ages away. was getting stoked for next season. never mind!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My info says 2021.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

looks good


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> My info says 2021.


That would be sweet! Whitelines needed to get you on their payroll!


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

seems like if it was for 2021 it would be out on their website by now?


----------



## bergelberry (Apr 2, 2020)

I firmly believe no one should rule anything out based on the outer shell of a boot. There's nothing more important to your entire setup than Intuition liners and custom insoles anyways. They will make a badly fitting shell fit better than any stock boot. Step On is the way of the future, period.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

bergelberry said:


> I firmly believe no one should rule anything out based on the outer shell of a boot. There's nothing more important to your entire setup than Intuition liners and custom insoles anyways. They will make a badly fitting shell fit better than any stock boot. Step On is the way of the future, period.


Are they, or will they be universal to some degree though between brands with boots and bindings?

The real attraction with the traditional bindings and boots is being able to use your mates gear, demo gear whatever. Surely for step-ons to realy take-off their needs to be some collaboration between brands to make them more a universal fit for the future.


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

If you want to use your mates gear or demo gear, just take off their strap binding put your own Step On bindings on there? This obviously isn't a solution when you're on the slopes and want to do a quick cheeky run on a mate's board, but that's hardly going to be a deciding factor for choosing straps or step ons. 

I think having more brands release Step On boots is good; it will get more casual snowboarders out there and keep the industry/sport alive.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

kyniver said:


> I think having more brands release Step On boots is good; it will get more casual snowboarders out there and keep the industry/sport alive.


I agree, but I don't think anyone besides DC is going to jump into this. Still, it opens Step On tech to many more people who don't have a Burton foot.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

anyone tried them?


----------

